# Antena Microonda MDDS - ¿Alguien sabe algo?



## rst_uy (May 4, 2006)

Quisiera construir una antena de microonda tipo MDDS y me interesaria saber si alguien sabe de algun tutorial o tiene idea de como se construyen.
Agradezco sus respuestas


----------



## pepepuerto (May 5, 2006)

Hola , te envio esta información de Google, ese tipo de antena ,no creo que los materiales ,se encuentres en la tienda de la esquina ,y el instrumental necesarios para ponerla a punto es de un precio respetable suerte un saludo
http://www.network54.com/Forum/176899/viewall-page-15


----------

